# Freebord?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I was looking for a carve board, asked around and ended up getting a Sector 9 longboard.
It's very similar to snowboard-carving on the streets, and it's just a LOT of fun.
Then I went to a skate park, they just built a huge one in S Jose...then you will want a pool board...

I got a sector 9 CArbon Trylam...fantastic longboard.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Flowboards a pretty cool i havent rode one yet but heres a video of them in action on youtube. 
i know that sports authority (a sporting good store) carries them 

YouTube - Flowlab (flowboard & ollieboard)

check out the related videos for a better quality one


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Freebording looks sick... Im probably going to buy one really soon.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Freebording is sick! It's def the closest thing to snowboarding out there
Video Freebord highlight reel in japan - freebord, japan, freebording, snowboarding, bomb - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

i have a freeboard but i dont have any hills around here
i bought if the summer before i started snowboarding and man did it help their great if u have huge hills around u i think u should get one its like ur snowboarding in the summer


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been looking at the seriously it looks like it would be a blast


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Im buying the pro package... I cant wait to try it out. Ill let you guys know how long it takes me to learn it so we can estimate the learning curve for snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

is it fun even though you have no hills


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

haha i broke my wrist on a free board last season. made it all the way to the bottom of the hill and then caught the equivalent to my downhill edge, hurts alot more on concrete. think ill stick to snowboarding.

my advice would be start at the bottom of the hill, not the top.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

I was looking into Freebords a few days ago, but I got thinking about it and my face does not like concrete, it likes snow ALOT more!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

how od u get -49 points
?????????
was it hard


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

snoe3 said:


> is it fun even though you have no hills


yea its fun with no hills but its a lot harder to learn on it because u have to get a running start and u can only make 1 or 2 turns on it. but i mean i had a blast on it i rode it for a week and was able to turn and even do 360's on the ground.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

just tell me how it compares to snowboarding once u get it


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

snoe3 said:


> just tell me how it compares to snowboarding once u get it


K Ill let you know in 8 days :/


Ive heard from many people that its very similar in the downhill aspect, but theyr not meant for freestyle. And supposedly the average learning curve for snowboarders on a freebord is 2 hours - 1 week.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

thats the only problem i heard they arn't good for freestyle 


thats the way i snowboard that is my passion 
aight well keep me updated w/ ur learning curve


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep debating whether to get a mountain board, or a freeboard. I'm definitely getting one or the other this summer. Mountain boards seem like they'd help much more for doing spins and such, but freeboards seem to have more of the snowboard mechanics...But are not technically made for doing 360's etc.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, this looks like fun. Make sure to wear your helmets kids.

<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrskxEasNB4&hl=en&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrskxEasNB4&hl=en&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uk7-exsrFFo&hl=en&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uk7-exsrFFo&hl=en&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Well I just found out about flowboards and they look pretty sick. I'm thinking about getting me one. Check them out , I think there perfect for off season training!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I looked into freebords yesterday and I'm totally gonna buy one. I'll buy mine at the end of the month.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

thats probably what i m goin to do

it's cool buying a freebord because you could like be apart of a forming sport


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

what is better for park though.... a freebord or a spinboard


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Snoe3, idk which one is better.. sorry

but hey, if anyone is still going to buy a freebord i would say try calling a Ski Pro and chech there. I just called one and they have freebords for $180. As oppossed to the $209 at freebord.com. either way, im sure its the same. just a little tip for money


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Jay - you forgot "Make Money" before those other goals.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

I've tried lots of those flowboards and rip stick and they don't even compare to freebords. If your unsure, drop past a shop and ask for a practice run, when you get it, it feels so much like snowboarding. I'm yet to catch an edge or get any cuts n bruises and ive been at it for a couple months. To all those who are buying one good on ya  you'll love it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

freebord update!!! I get paid this Thursday and plan on buying the freebord this Saturday!! Then my finals will over at school and I'll be riding all day!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

yaya, have fun!! wear a helmet!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Yeah they are awesome, been riding them for the past 6 or 7 months, just wish the roads around here (Scotland) were smoother though... and we invented fnckin tarmacadam!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

what is effin tarmacadam?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I literally just got and assembled mine this afternoon. I was out riding at 10pm and got in 15 runs. The first few were sketchy and I had a lot of trouble, but after only 5 runs it seemed natural. That feeling is great how you can stop with a slide and carve and stuff.... and, again, it was really easy to learn. But I also ripsticked which has the similar rotating wheel so that probably explains my tiny learning curve.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

any tips on putting it together? Like how loose or tight should everything be?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

JayReece said:


> any tips on putting it together? Like how loose or tight should everything be?



Well you want the nuts and bolts to all be flush with the wood, so tighten them basically as much as you can. The bindings should be tightened so that your foot (with a shoe on of course) is snug in there with a very decent amount of toe overhang.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

buying the freebord tomorrow. Corporate 80'. ive been talking to some of my friends who longboard and they know of some sweet hills. im excited. and then on my senior trip i hear theres a couple good hills too!!! its gonna be sick


----------



## montewrxmjm (Feb 28, 2008)

Freebord is the real deal!
i know this topic is kinda old but i saw it and had to comment to anyone else wondering the same thing. I snowboard and have had my freebord my like 2 months and have to say it truly is snowboarding the streets once u get good. You feel limitless on the ways you can move, turn, slide or stop. Flowboards an ripsticks or whatever do not compare ive ridden them all. NOTHING has the feel of a snowboard except the *freebord*.

As for the danger?
Well of coarse there is the added danger of falling on concrete. But just like on a snowboard once ur good you will not fall just making a run, you will only fall attempting to try a new trick or something. Of coarse you should at least were a helmet if not more, especially at first

Not the best on flat ground but after a month you wont have a problem kicking on flat ground. If you have any sorts of decent hills by you GET ONE! 

Videos on youtube suck for some reason. Try *DAILYMOTION.COM* and search freebord for the real deal


----------

